

Ask HN: Where to find contract designers? - cmer

With Sortfolio dying any day now, what other sites do you recommend to find contract designers?<p>I'm already aware of Dribbble and Forrst.
======
gallerytungsten
First, decide what kind of design you actually need. Write a really detailed
design specification of what you're looking for. Don't worry about what
programs the designer will use or the details of how they will accomplish the
job. Just think about the end result and what you want the designer to
actually deliver.

Remember that there are many kinds of design, so it's helpful to think about
what core value you're looking for. Do you want something that's based on an
existing corporate identity, or is this something built from scratch? Will you
supply excellent copy, or will the designer have to write it (or bring in a
writer)? Is this more about "how it works" or making some existing
functionality pretty? These are just a few questions to think about; the more
"thinking" work you do in advance, the better the results. (If you find a
designer who can help you think through all these topics in detail, then
you'll really be cooking with gas.)

Next, determine if you want to actually pay; or if you want to pay some
pitifully small amount. For the latter, post your design spec on Craigslist.
For the former, locate your local chapter of the AIGA and start networking.

------
poppysan
Here is a good place to start! I am a front-end guy here with a foundation in
design. I am a bit busy at the moment, thus unavailable, but there are many
more like me that frequent the board. Good Luck!

------
ian_cyw
How about <http://99designs.com/> ?

You could choose the one you like best, and approach the designer for
additional work.

~~~
cmer
Unfortunately the result is usually pretty crappy.

I'm looking for great designers like those who advertise on Sortfolio, not
just a "cheap" one, which seems to be whom 99designs is targeting.

------
marcomassaro
I can help out. <http://masswerks.com> is me.

------
ahsanhilal
<http://www.dribbble.com>

------
niico
UI designer over here! o/

